# How much electrical knowledge is required?



## melkoj (Jul 24, 2011)

I have several clients (all commercial) with very complicated hot water systems, i.e. remote cellular relay shutoffs, dual and tripple thrmostadic electrical shutoffs. I feel like I need a degree from MIT sometimes trying to figure out why there is no hot water. Where is the line drawn from plumber to electrician when it comes to hot water systems? I am all for letting the proper professional work their trade, but I also dont want to fall short.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

There is a company out of Houston and thats all they do. They hire plumbers and send them to very detailed schools, they work with many of the manufactors. A friend of mine flys all over the US and more working on that kind of stuff.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Greater Altoona Career Training Center has a course called "Electricity for Plumbers".

www.gactc.edu


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Electricity is a very important part of what we do. There is a reason that during an apprenticeship you take electrical classes. 

I deal with alot of control systems with the HVAC side and with automated water systems, I like to think of electricity as water flowing. It starts somewhere and needs to end up somewhere else to make something run/switch or whatever it may be doing.

Electrician IMO are not always the best for troubleshooting our equipment (obviously some electricians are very good at it). You need to have an understanding of how the system operates, what its doing. You need to understand the sequence of the operations.

Without the understanding of how something works electricians electrical knowledge is wasted. Sometimes in tough situations I feel it's best to work with an electrician on a problem rather than throw your hands up in the air and say "you need an electrician".


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

i use liscensed electricians on all equip. hookups. i dont on water heater changeouts, but if it goes farther than water heater like bad breaker i call elect. my insurance woyld prob get mad if we were electrical hacking and burned down house.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I dislike electrical due to it being a theory verse fact.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I dislike electrical due to it being a theory verse fact.


You're going to have to explain that one Dr.Hill!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I dislike electrical due to it being a theory verse fact.


? ? ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

There is very little difference between water and electricity...
Just some different terminology...

PSI - Volts
GPM - Amps
Valve - Switch
Pump - Generator
Pressure Tank - Capacitor
PRV - Voltage Regulator
Pipe Diameter - Wire Gauge (Be careful here, the dumb electricians have the numbers backwards, small numbers is bigger than larger numbers)

Are you scared of it?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

To install pumping systems ya gotta know your wiring, ALOT of controls for larger pumping systems include very complex electrical systems. 

Residential well water pumping systems and pressure boosting systems are very simple to wire , but when you get into commercial pump sets with a jockey pump and several main pumps the wiring can be overwhelming. 

Also the wiring for lift stations can be complicated. 



I bet those soft sparkys over at electricians talk are laughing at this thread.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> ? ? ?


 
It is physics John. Water flows through pipe.Electricity flows through a solid wire.Explain how it flows through a solid material which is different from water flowing through a pipe.


The explanation is a math equation which makes it a theory based system.All Math is theory.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Redwood said:


> There is very little difference between water and electricity...
> Just some different terminology...
> 
> PSI - Volts
> ...


Ya, I've always thought of it like that. Couple more for ya.

Check Valve = Diode (but with no breakdown voltage)
Balancing Valve = Resistor (or potentiometer)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

futz said:


> Ya, I've always thought of it like that. Couple more for ya.
> 
> Check Valve = Diode (but with no breakdown voltage)
> Balancing Valve = Resistor (or potentiometer)


Yep, You could go on forever...
There are equivalents in each...
And if they don't exist yet it is only because there hasn't been a need.
Not because it can't be done...

There is really no difference between electrons flowing in a wire or water molecules flowing in a pipe...

Just the size and atomic properties differ...

The electrons are part of the atom...

And a water molecule is comprised of 2 hydrogen atoms and 1 oxygen atom...


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Very few electricians understand series low voltage control wiring.

They just dont get it


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> It is physics John. Water flows through pipe.Electricity flows through a solid wire.Explain how it flows through a solid material which is different from water flowing through a pipe.
> 
> 
> The explanation is a math equation which makes it a theory based system.All Math is theory.


It doesn't flow thru the solid material... it flows along it's surface.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> Very few electricians understand series low voltage control wiring.
> 
> They just dont get it


Exactly, you can be the best electrician in the world but you need to understand the theory behind what you're working on to understand it.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

ZL700 said:


> Very few electricians understand series low voltage control wiring.
> 
> They just dont get it


 Totally agreeded!


----------

